# Hello from a VW LT45 motorhome owner



## dylins (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

Having recently bought a secondhand VW LT45 LWB conversion, we are pleased to have found such a great website with soo much information for motorhoming.

Pleased to be here,

:cheers:

Dylin and Mary


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2011)

hiwelcome to the wild side. i have a vwlt50 artic .its resting in my garden .now use a mitsubishi. but lt,s are great have fun i try to .cheers alan.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Dylin and Mary to the site, as you say plenty of info and if you cant find what you want - just ask.:banana:
Take care and travel safe.


----------

